# Sink for my garage.



## lucasdotcom (Nov 19, 2008)

This project is pretty much a continuation of my other thread where I detailed the build of the utility closet in my garage:
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22763[/url]

There was already a drain in my garage for the emergency overflow for the floor heat boiler. I saw this right away when I was looking at buying the place and started thinking about the possibilities. :drool:

Here is a link to the entire album:
http://picasaweb.google.com/lucasdotcom/GarageSink#

I still need to get a towel holder and few other little things. The biggest thing that I need to do is clean everything up again; sawdust, PVC dust, dirt, and varnish are pretty much covering 95% of the garage right now. I’ll take a few more pictures and add them to the album once I get everything cleaned up. I learned a lot of different stuff on this project. Nothing was really that hard. Plumbing the drain was a bit of a pain because I had to deal with all of the floor heat tubing, but it turned out OK. Making the drawer was a little tough; it didn’t fit right initially, but I was able to massage it with the table saw. Oh yeah! The big hole under the counter on the right had side is properly sized for a fridge that I can get at Menards or a “beverage center” that I can get at a few different places.

Lucas

PS - There is a 10 picture limit so visit the link to the album above to get a better idea of the step-by-step progress.

After getting the closet finished up I bought all of the supplies for the garage sink.


Varnishing:

Varnishing and edge banding done:




Plumbing the drain:




Plumbing the supply lines:



Putting everything back together:


----------

